# Others impressions of FAST Co.



## SR-25 (Nov 3, 2008)

I know what we think of ourselves, but I would like to hear some input of other operators that have either trained with FAST or worked with them. Personally, I think FAST Co. Is a drain on Marine Corps resources. They train us for a job that we never get to do. Anyway, Id like to hear some other impressions of the unit. Id also like to hear the rumors about us even if you havent worked with us before. I know theres a lot of them out there.


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 3, 2008)

SR-25 said:


> Personally, I think FAST Co. Is a drain on Marine Corps resources. They train us for a job that we never get to do.



Up until the attacks of 9/11 that could be said about a lot of units. Very few units did much more than train all the time and "be ready" which is what they are paid to do. From what I have seen and read about FAST Marines they seem to be well trained and capable of the tasks they are asked to perform. With all the attacks on Embassies one would think that maybe the Powers that be would have FAST units paying random visits to them as a visual deterrent. If you are not content maybe you should think of reclassing to one of the MOS were you will be doing your mission right now. I know Marine Infantrymen and Recon types are getting plenty of action right now.


----------



## SR-25 (Nov 3, 2008)

Im thinking about going to Recon when I PCS from FAST. I took the indoc once but got screwed on going to BRC. Thats how I ended up in FAST in the first place. After I passed the indoc they told me I had to go to Security Forces first before I could come back and give BRC a shot. But that remains to be seen because of an incident that happened this weekend. Long story short, another Marine drank to much and tried to hit me, I took him to the ground. Didnt hit him but another Marine did, so now there taking everyones statements to see who gets Ninja punched for this one. Ive heard you have to wait a good amount of time before Recon will let you try out if you get NJP'd. We PCS in about 3-4 months, so this could really screw me.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 3, 2008)

I had the opportunity to train with you guys a few years back. I did a very intense driving course, mostly consisting on counter-ambush techniques, VIP delivery, and the like. 

Very good group of men... I fit in just fine with them. Typical chest beaters... a few of 'em were even Ranger Qualified. 

Everywhere I go, I tend to mingle with Marines. Birds of a feather, ya know?


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can see why you'd want to move on. The terrorist MO has evolved. But you guys are so trained-up it's a shame you are not being used where there are enemies to be killed. Good luck on your transition to Recon.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 8, 2008)

One of my DIs was FAST and the other DIs used to goof on him.  I asked them later why that was.  The reply, "Which one of us is the only one without a combat action ribbon?" (This was in the early '90s)  I had looked into FAST, but decided to indoc for recon instead.  It was all moot once I blew my shoulder out...

Personally, I applaud anyone who stepped up to be a Marine.  It's definitely not for everyone.  Also, I'm a firm believer that you make your own experiences.  If FAST isn't what you want/thought, get the most out of it, work hard and take that experience somewhere else in the Corps.


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've worked with a couple of guys that used to be with FAST, and they said the same thing you have said.  They were high speed, low drag types with all kinds of badass training under their belt.  It is a shame that you guys seldomly get used.  I would love to hear stories about FAST co. actually doing something.


----------



## CBTech (Nov 10, 2008)

I was detached to Bahrain for six months and developed a good relationship with the FAST Gunnery Seargents and a few of thier men.
If yo go to Bahrain you will see that the manning for that base is about 90% Navy MA's. The MA's would do thier training, patrols, goofing off. It was fun to watch as a Seabee and I'm sure it was sickening to watch as a FAST guy. 
In the Seabee Battalions we have a Infantry MOS type Gunnery Seargent to keep us straight on the Marine Corps stuff like patrolling, camp layout, range cards, entrenchment, gun emplacement, and in the past couple of years, some CQC. 
I am pretty sure we, Seabees, could get through the streets of NSA Bahrain and not get laughed at. Not so much for the MA's there.  
We developed an excellent relationship and were more than happy to fix thier target trailer, HMMWV's, and built all kinds of little stuff for them and ended up having a few scuffles with the MA's. 
I saw that the FAST guys were getting a little bored with watching the MA's be utilized by the base's Commander as the main QRF. While I was there there was am MA that killed his g/f and her friend then later offing himself. The MA's responded (slowly) and since the Navy powers that be had the MA's in charge of security they had control. They were yelling down the hallway from the barracks room for an hour when the Gunnery Seargent told his guys to go in and end this. They went in and saved the MA's from themselves.
They later got to take a field trip to another ME country and train some people. I was glad to see they were getting some relief from being on NSA. 
I just hope Commanders of other bases where FAST teams are let the Marines have the QRF role.


----------



## Ajax (Nov 10, 2008)

I trained the guys in Baghdad last year.  Good group of highly motivated Marines.  We did some pretty real-world drills.  They were on top of it.  My assessment was that good leadership had alot to do with that.  The PL and the senior NCO's did not fart around and pretty much let me have carte blanche with their training.  (And it always helps to know the guy at the gate, right?)


----------



## Teufel (Jun 2, 2009)

SR-25 said:


> I know what we think of ourselves, but I would like to hear some input of other operators that have either trained with FAST or worked with them. Personally, I think FAST Co. Is a drain on Marine Corps resources. They train us for a job that we never get to do. Anyway, Id like to hear some other impressions of the unit. Id also like to hear the rumors about us even if you havent worked with us before. I know theres a lot of them out there.



Were you with Fox 2/7 in Nowzad?


----------

